# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  عــــــــــــــالم الجـــــــــــــــن والشيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاطيـــــــن

## احمر مكة

*سوف نقوم هنا 
بتقديم عرض مختصر عن  الجن والشياطين اعذنا الله واياكم منهم من باب العلم بالشي واخيراً سوف نورد الطرق التي تقينا شرورهم 
الفصل الاول
واسمائهم ومهامهم
ونبدا هنا  نبدء بالجن
الغول:  الغول في لغة العرب هو الجان اذا تبدى بالليل فهو أكثر ما يتراءى في الليل لمن يسافر وحده واوقات الخلوات ويكون الانسان مقابل جثته كالطفل الرضيع عند امه ومن اعماله يصد المسافر عن الطريق ويفزع وربما ياذي ويسحر لانه من الجن الذين لهم القدرة على سحر الانسان فقد سئل رسول الله (ص) عن الغيلان قال : "هم سحرة الجن".




السعلاة
او ما يقال في اللغة العربيه السعلوة ... مسكنها القفار والصحراء واكثر ما تتراءى على هيئة امرأة واذا ظفرت بانسان تقتله خنقا ثم تلعب به كما يلعب الهرة بالفأر وبعدها تأكل شيئاً من جسده ... والعجيب ان هذا النوع من الجن يخاف الذئب فاذا رآها الذئب افترسها وقتلها وهذه من عجائب خلق الله الذي اودع في الذئب خاصية الافتراس لبعض انواع الجن وهذا ما يحد فساد الجن وتعرضهم للانس ...



الدلهاب
هذا النوع من الجن يوجد في البحار وتراءى على صورة انسان جلده كصخر البحر الذي تجمع عليه الطحالب وهو يتعرض للمراكب القريبة منه ويقذف اهله في البحر ...




ام الصبيان 
هي تاخذ على 300 ضرب منها عقد اليدين والرجلين والراس المفاصل والضروس وثقل اللسان وتشويه الجسد وتنحيله وتهزيله .. وتأخذ في ارحام النساء فتدق عظم اولادهن وتأكل لحمهم وتشرب دمهم .. وتبرك على المراة عند الحيض فتعقرها .. وتاخذ الصبيان والعجائز والشيوخ بالحمية والرمد واللطمة والوجع ... والدواب تثبت فيها ولا تطلقها وتنقص البركة من المال وتهلك الحرث وتاتي على اصناف الصنائع كلها بالذي لا دواء له ...






الشق 

هو جنس من الشياطين صورته على نصف صورة انسان والنصف الاخر حيوان يعرض للمسافر اذا كان وحده وربما اهلكه ...




العفريت 
وهو الذي له من القوة والقدرة ما ليس لغيره من الجن كالعلوم الصعبة وجلب الاخبار والبناء والسرقة وحمل ما يعجز الانسان حمله وله سلطنة وحكم وخدام من الجن يخضعون لأوامره وكلما كبر العفريت كانت سلطته اكبر وخدامه اكثر ... والمؤمن من العفاريت يحث في سلطته لمن دونه الى الخير والعمل الصالح .. والكافر يامر في سلطته من دونه للشر والفساد والعمل الطالح ...



القرين 
لكل انسان قرين من الجن يولد معه وهو على صورته قال رسول الله (ص) "ما من منكم الا وقد وكل به قرينه من الجن وقرينه من الملائكة"...

وغالبا ما يحبب القرين المعصية والافعال الحيوانية الى الانسان وفي مقابل هذا القرين ملك يحفظ الانسان من تجرؤ الشيطان عليه ... والقرين ملازم للانسان الموكل به اين ما كان ويعلم كل ما يعلم ويجهل ما يجهله لانه لا يجهد نفسه في معرفة ما ليس عنده الا بالصورة التي امامه واذا اراد معرفة شيء فيعرفه باخبار قرين آخر له وهذا ما يستفيد منه بعض المسخرين في جلب الاخبار ...


الوسواس الخناس 
وهو صاحب الالقاء الخفي في النفس ... والوسواس الخناس من ادهى واخبث الشياطين في نصب حبال المعصية لله تعالى .. يدب في نفس الانسان في خفاء بوسوسة الوعيد والتمني والتشكيك وتزيين المعصية وحب المال وإثارة الشهوات وينسي ذكر الله .. ويثقل الجسد على العبادة وسمي بالخناس لانه يخنس من الوسواس اذا ذكر الله ...




عمار المكان 
اعلم وفقني الله واياكم للخير ودفع الشر .. ان عمار المكان هم الجن الساكنون في المكان والمستوطنون عليه ..وفي الحديث ان عدد الجن عشرة اضعاف عدد الانس ابتداءً من ابينا آدم الى يومنا هذا وذلك لطول اعمارهم وقلة من يموت منهم ... فما تجد بقعة في الارض الا وعامر يسكنها وتختلف العمار باحجامها واديانها وقوتها ومنافعها ومضارها .. باختلاف المكان الساكنة فيه .... 



فالعفاريت وكبار الجن يسكنون الاماكن الخربة الغير مسكونة بالانس وذلك لكي لا يحد من تصرفاتها احد ومتى زاحمها انسان او جن دخيل عليهم حاربته بكل ما تملك من قدرة في التصرف وان لم تستطع اخراجه تركت المكان وذهبت الى غيره ..

هل يرانا الجن 

{‏‏إِنَّهُ يَرَاكُمْ هُوَ وَقَبِيلُهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لاَ تَرَوْنَهُمْ}‏‏ الآية الكريمة ‏[‏الأعراف‏:‏ 27‏]‏‏.‏

هل ذلك عام لا يراهم أحد، أم يراهم بعض الناس دون بعض‏؟‏ وهل الجن والشياطين جنس واحد ولد إبليس، أم جنسين ولد إبليس وغير ولده‏.
‏‏ 
فأجاب أبو العباس أحمد بن تيمية فقال‏:‏ 

الحمد لله، الذي في القرآن أنهم يرون الإنس من حيث لا يراهم الإنس، وهذا حق يقتضى أنهم يرون الإنس في حال لا يراهم الإنس فيها‏.‏
وليس فيه أنهم لا يراهم أحد من الإنس بحال، بل قد يراهم الصالحون وغير الصالحين أيضًا، لكن لا يرونهم في كل حال، والشياطين هم مَرَدَةُ الإنس والجن، وجميع الجن وَلَد إبليس‏.

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*هل يتلبس الجن بالانس 
الاجابه نعم :
واليكم ما اورده بعض العلماء من ادله 
أولاً : الدليل من كتاب الله عز وجل : 

أ ) يقول تعالى في محكم كتابه :

( الَّذِينَ يَأكلونَ الرِّبَا لا يَقُومُونَ إِلا كَمَا يَقُومُ الَّذِي يَتَخَبَّطُهُ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنْ الْمَسِّ )

( سورة البقرة – الآية 275 ) 0

قال ابن كثير : ( أي لا يقومون من قبورهم يوم القيامة إلا كما يقوم المصروع حال صرعه وتخبط الشيطان له ، وذلك أنه يقوم قياما منكرا ) ( تفسير القرآن العظيم – 1 / 334 ) 0 

وذكر نحو ذلك الإمام الطبري في تفسيره ( جامع البيان في تأويل القرآن 3 / 102 ) ، وقاله القرطبي في تفسيره ( الجامع لأحكام القرآن – 3 / 230 ) ، وذكره الألوسي في ( روح المعاني – 2 / 49 ) ، وقاله العلامة القاسمي في ( محاسن التأويل ) 0 

وليس هناك من أئمة المسلمين من ينكر دخول الجني في بدن المصروع ، وهناك رسالة قيمة لسماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبدالله بن باز – رحمه الله - بخصوص ذلك ، فمن أراد الاستزاده فعليه مراجعتها 0 

ب )- يقول تعالى في محكم كتابه :

( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا إِذَا مَسَّهُمْ طَائِفٌ مِنْ الشَّيْطَانِ تَذَكَّرُوا فَإِذَا هُمْ مُبْصِرُونَ )
( سورة الأعراف – الآية 201 )

قال ابن كثير : ( إذا مسهم أي أصابهم طيف وقرأ الآخرون طائف وقد جاء فيه حديث وهما قراءتان مشهورتان ، فقيل : بمعنى واحد 0 وقيل : بينهما فرق 0 ومنهم من فسر ذلك بالغضب ومنهم من فسره بمس الشيطان بالصرع ونحوه ) ( تفسير القرآن العظيم – 2 / 267 ) 0

ثانياً : الدليل من السنة المطهرة :

أما الأحاديث النبوية الدالة على إيذاء وصرع الجن للإنس فهي كثيرة أورد منها الآتي :

1)- عن عطاء بن رباح قال : قال لي ابن عباس - رضي الله عنه – : ( ألا أريك امرأة من أهل الجنة ؟ قلت : بلى ، قال هذه المرأة السوداء أتت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت : إني أصرع وإني أتكشف فادع الله لي ، قال : إن شئت صبرت ولك الجنة ، وإن شئت دعوت الله أن يعافيك ؟ فقالت : أصبر ، فقالت : إني أتكشف فادع الله لي أن لا أتكشف ، فدعا 
لها )

( متفق عليه )

وهذه المرأة اسمها أم زفر كما روى ذلك البخاري في صحيحه عن عطاء ، والظاهر أن الصرع الذي كان بهذه المرأة كان من الجن 0 

قال الحافظ بن حجر في الفتح : ( وعند البزار من وجه آخر عن ابن عباس في نحو هذه القصة أنها قالت : إني أخاف الخبيث أن يجردني ، - والخبيث هو الشيطان - فدعا لها فكانت إذا خشيت أن يأتيها تأتي أستار الكعبة فتتعلق بها 000 ثم قال : وقد يؤخذ من الطرق التي أوردتها أن الذي كان بأم زفر كان من صرع الجن لا من صرع الخلط انتهى ) ( فتح الباري – 10 / 115 ) 0 

قلت : اختلف أهل العلم في بيان صرع الصحابية الجليلة ( أم زفر ) - رضي الله عنها - هل هو عضوي أم شيطاني ، والذي يترجح لدي في هذه المسألة بأن الصرع الذي كانت تعاني منه هذه الصحابية هو النوع الثاني ، أي الصرع الشيطاني بدليل نص الحديث الثاني الذي أوردته في سياق أدلة إثبات صرع الجن للإنس ، وأعتقد أنه طريق آخر لحديث ( أم زفر ) الأول ، حيث ورد في الحديث ما نصه : " أتت امرأة إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بها طيف " وقد ورد في المعاجم بأن الطيف هو المس من الشيطان ، وكذلك ما نص عليه الحافظ بن حجر - رحمه الله - في تعقيبه على حديث ( أم زفر ) بقوله : " وقد يؤخذ من الطرق التي أوردتها أن الذي كان بأم زفر كان من صرع الجن لا من صرع الخلط " والله تعالى أعلم 0 

2)- عن عثمان بن العاص - رضي الله عنه - قال : ( لما استعملني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على الطائف ، جعل يعرض لي شيء في صلاتي ، حتى ما أدري ما أصلي 0 فلما رأيت ذلك ، رحلت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( ابن أبي العاص ؟ ) قلت : نعم ! يا رسول الله ! قال : ( ما جاء بك ؟ ) قلت : يا رسول الله ! عرض لي شيء في صلواتي ، حتى ما أدري ما أصلي 0 قال : ( ذاك الشيطان 0 ادنه ) فدنوت منه 0 فجلست على صدور قدمي0 قال ، فضرب صدري بيده ، وتفل في فمي، وقال : ( أخرج عدو الله ! ) ففعل ذلك ثلاث مرات 0 ثم قال : ( الحق بعملك ) 0

( أخرجه ابن ماجة في سننه - كتاب الطب ( 46 ) – برقم ( 3548 ) ، وقال الألباني حديث صحيح ، أنظر صحيح ابن ماجة 2858 – وصححه البصيري في " مصباح الزجاجة " – 4 / 36 – السنن )

يقول العلامة الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني – رحمه الله - : ( وفي الحديث دلالة صريحة على أن الشيطان قد يتلبس الإنسان ، ويدخل فيه ، ولو كان مؤمنا صالحا ) ( سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة – 2918 ) 0 

يقول الدكتور فهد بن ضويان السحيمي عضو هيئة التدريس في الجامعة النبوية في أطروحته المنظومة لنيل درجة الماجستير : ( الشاهد قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أخرج عدو الله " وقول عثمان بن أبي العاص : ما أحسبه خالطني بعد 0 وجه الدلالة الخروج لا يكون إلا لشيء داخل الجسم وكذلك المخالطة وذلك مما يدل على تلبس الجن بالإنس ) ( أحكام الرقى والتمائم – ص 116 ) 0 

قلت : وفي هذا الحديث الصحيح دلالة قوية على مسألة صرع الجن للإنس ، فالظاهر من سياق الحديث آنف الذكر أن هذا الصحابي الجليل كان يعاني من مس شيطاني بدليل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " اخرج عدو الله " ولا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن يكون المخاطب من قبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم أو سراب أو خيال ، بل كائن ومخلوق موجود داخل جسد هذا الصحابي الجليل بكيفية وكنه لا يعلمه إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى ، وكونه صلى الله عليه وسلم ينفث في فيّ الصحابي ويضرب صدره ثلاثا زاجرا الشيطان متوعدا إياه ، يدل بما لا يدع مجالا للشك على حقيقة إثبات صرع الجن للإنس ، فتلك النصوص النقلية تؤكد هذا المفهوم ، ومن أعياه شيطانه عن إدراك ذالك فليراجع نفسه وليعالج عقله ، فربما أصابته لوثة شيطان أو نقص فهم وتجبر وطغيان 0 

ثالثاً : أقوال العلماء ممن قالوا بالصرع وأثبتوه : 

أ)- قال محمد بن سيرين : ( كنا عند أبي هريرة – رضي الله عنه – وعليه ثوبان ممشقان من كتان فتمخط فقال: بخ بخ ، أبو هريرة يتمخط في الكتان ، لقد رأيتني وإني لأخر فيما بين منبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى حجرة عائشة مغشيا علي ، فيجيء الجائي فيضع رجله على عنقي ويرى أني مجنون وما بي من جنون ، ما بي إلا الجوع ) ( فتح الباري – 13 / 303 ) 0 

قال الدكتور فهد بن ضويان السحيمي عضو هيئة التدريس بالجامعة الإسلامية في المدينة النبوية : ( والشاهد من الأثر : قول أبي هريرة " فيجيء الجائي فيضع رجله على عنقي ويرى أني مجنون " 0 

ويقول الدكتور الفاضل : أن وجه الدلالة إن من مر من الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم بأبي هريرة كان يظنه مجنونا فيضع رجله على رقبته 0 لأن من علاج الجن وإخراجهم الضرب 0 

فهذا الأثر يدل على معرفة الصحابة – رضوان الله عليهم – لصرع الجن للإنس ) ( أحكام الرقى والتمائم – ص 121 ، 122 ) 0 

قال الذهبي معقبا على الأثر آنف الذكر : ( كان يظنه من يراه مصروعا ، فيجلس فوقه ليرقيه أو نحو ذلك ) ( سير أعلام النبلاء – 2 / 590 – 591 ) 0

ب)- قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه مقررا دخول الجن في بدن المصروع : ( وكذلك دخول الجن في بدن الإنسان ثابت باتفاق أئمة أهل السنة والجماعة ، قال الله تعالى : ( الَّذِينَ يَأكلونَ الرِّبَا لا يَقُومُونَ إِلا كَمَا يَقُومُ الَّذِى يَتَخَبَّطُهُ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنْ الْمَسِّ ) 0 وفي الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الشيطان يجري من ابن آدم مجرى الدم " ( متفق عليه ) 0 

وهذا الذي قاله مشهود ، فإنه يصرع الرجل فيتكلم بلسان لا يعرف معناه ، ويضرب على بدنه ضربا عظيما لو ضرب به جمل لأثر به أثرا عظيما 0 والمصروع مع هذا لا يحس بالضرب ولا بالكلام الذي يقوله 0 وقد يجر المصروع وغير المصروع ، ويجر البساط الذي يجلس عليه ، وينقل من مكان إلى مكان 0 وتجري غير ذلك من الأمور ؛ من شاهدها أفادته علما ضروريا بأن الناطق على لسان الإنسي ، والمحرك لهذه الأجسام جنس آخر غير الإنسان ) ( مجموع الفتاوى - 24 / 277 ) 0

وذكر أيضا في كلام مطول : ( أن المعتزلة هم الذين أنكروا مس الجن للإنس وقد أخطأوا في ذلك ، ومس الجن للإنس ثابت بالكتاب والسنة ) ( مجموع الفتاوى - باختصار - 19 / 9 - 65 ) 0 

ج)- قال ابن القيم : ( والفرقة الرابعة - يعني أهل السنة والجماعة - وهم أتباع الرسل ، وأهل الحق : أقروا بوجود النفس الناطقة المفارقة للبدن ، وأقروا بوجود الجن والشياطين ، وأثبتوا ما أثبته الله تعالى من صفاتهما وشرهما ، واستعاذوا بالله منه ، وعلموا أنه لا يعيذهم منه ، ولا يجيرهم إلا الله 0 

فهؤلاء أهل الحق ، ومن عداهم مفرط في الباطل ، أو معه باطل وحق ، والله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم ) ( بدائع التفسير – 5 / 435 ، 436 ) 0 

د )- قال عبدالله بن أحمد بن حنبل : ( قلت لأبي : إن قوما يزعمون أن الجني لا يدخل في بدن الإنس 00 فقال : يا بني يكذبون هوذا يتكلم على لسانه ) ( مجموع الفتاوى - 24 / 277 ) 0

هـ )- قال ابن حزم الظاهري : ( الشيطان الذي يمس الإنسان الذي يسلطه الله عليه مسا كما جاء في القرآن يثير به من طبائعه السوداء والأبخرة المتصاعدة إلى الدماغ ، كما يخبر به عن نفسه كل مصروع بلا خلاف منهم ، فيحدث الله عز وجل كذا الصرع والتخبط حينئذ كما نشاهده ، وهذا هو نص القرآن وما توجبه المشاهدة ) ( الفصل في الملل والأهواء والنحل - 5 / 14 ) 0

و )- قال الفخر الرازي : ( ومن تتبع الأخبار النبوية وجد الكثير منها قاطعا بجواز وقوع ذلك من الشيطان ، بل وقوعه بالفعل ) ( التفسير الكبير - 7 / 89 ) 0

ز )- قال عمرو بن عبيد : ( المنكر لدخول الجن في أبدان الإنس دهري ) ( آكام المرجان- ص 109 ) 0 

ح )- قال العلامة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين – رحمه الله - : ( أما تأثيرهم على الإنس فإنه واقع أيضا ، فإنهم يؤثرون على الإنس ، إما أن يدخلوا في جسد الإنسان فيصرع ويتألم ، وإما أن يؤثروا عليه بالترويع والإيحاش ، وما أشبه ذلك 0 

والعلاج من تأثيرهم بالأوراد الشرعية مثل قراءة آية الكرسي ، فإن من قرأ آية الكرسي في ليله لم يزل عليه من الله حافظ ولا يقربه شيطان حتى يصبح ) ( مجموع الفتاوى – 157 ) 0 

والحقيقة الشاهدة للعيان بعد عرض كافة الأدلة النقلية وأقوال علماء الأمة الأجلاء أن الحق في مسألة صرع الجن للإنس أبلج لا يحتاج للتأويل ولي أعناق النصوص لتوافق الأهواء والنزوات ، وأن الخوض فيها دون علم ومستند شرعي والاعتماد على العقل دون النقل لجلج مردود على صاحبه كائنا من كان ، فمصادر التشريع مقدمة على ما سواها وهي تعلى ولا يعلى عليها 0 

ولكني أعجب ممن يدعي أن الجن والشياطين لا يسكنون إلا في الأجسام الخبيثة المخبثة ، وها نحن نقف أمام شواهد من السنة المطهرة تؤكد عكس ذلك تماما ، وتبين أن المؤمن قد يبتلى بمثل هذا النوع من الأمراض ، وقصة الصحابة ( عثمان بن العاص ) و ( أم زفر ) - رضي الله عنهما - خير شاهد ودليل على ذلك ، وقد أكد هذا المفهوم العلامة محدث بلاد الشام الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني - رحمه الله - كما مر معنا آنفا حيث قال : " وفي الحديث دلالة صريحة على أن الشيطان قد يتلبس الإنسان ، ويدخل فيه ، ولو كان مؤمنا صالحا " 0 

وأختم الإجابة على هذا السؤال بتجربة لأحد الأطباء في العصر الحاضر الذي يؤكد على هذا المفهوم حيث ينقل لنا تجربته من واقع عملي فيقول الدكتور نبيل ماء البارد - استشاري جراحة المخ والأعصاب والعمود الفقري - معاينا حالة أصيبت بصرع الأرواح الخبيثة في تقريره : 

( قبل بدء الرقية الشرعية على المريضة ، كانت قلقة متوترة مع نوبات من الهمود النفسي ، تجيب على الأسئلة المطروحة عليها ولكنها غير متعاونة تماما ، ويبدو أنها قلقة ليس على نفسها فقط ، إنما على كل من كان حولها من العائلة 0 أظهر الفحص العصبي المختص سلامتها من جميع النواحي العضوية العصبية ، أما فحص الحدقتين فكانتا بحجم طبيعي ( 4 - 5 مم ) ، مع استجابة عادية للمنعكس الضوئي حيث أنه المتعارف عليه أن تسليط الضوء على حدقة الإنسان المتواجد في غرفة معتمة نوعا ما يؤدي إلى انقباض أو صغر في حجم الحدقة ، وهذا ما كان عليه الحال بالنسبة للسيدة المذكورة 0 وبعد الرقية ، ومحاولة التكلم مع من تواجد بداخلها بدأت بالانفعال الشديد والهيجان ، وقد بدا واضحا أن الشخص الذي يتكلم معنا هو شخص آخر ليس فقط بسبب تغير في نبرة الصوت ؛ وإنما للتعرض لأحداث وإجابات لم تكن تعرف عنها شيئا قبل ذلك ، وخلال هذا الطور كان من الصعوبة تسليط الضوء على العينين لفحص الحدقتين حيث كان ذلك يؤدي إلى هيجان شديد مع صعوبة في السيطرة عليها ، ولكن بالرغم من ذلك تبين بأن حدقتا العينين هما في أشد مراحل التضييق ، ولا يوجد لها أي تفاعل أو تغير بعد تسليط الضوء الشديد عليهما ، وكانت العينان في حالة حركة أفقية مستمرة وهي ما نسميه ( بالرأرأة ) 0 

وفي المرحلة الأخيرة وعندما طلب من الجني الخروج منها وذلك عن طريق الساق اليسرى أصابتها حالة اختلاجية تشنجية شديدة وموضعية خاصة في الساق اليسرى 0 

وبعد ذلك طرأ تغير شديد على المريضة حيث استفاقت وهي لا تعلم عن كل ما أصابها ، كانت في حالة ذهول شديد ، وأرادت أن تتمم الحديث الذي بدأته قبل الرقية ، بدت عليها علامات الارتياح والطمأنينة ، وعندما سألناها عن الصداع الشديد الذي كانت تشعر به قبل ذلك أجابت بأنه قد اختفى نهائيا 0 

تم فحص حدقتي العينين للمرة الثالثة ، ووجد أنهما عادتا إلى الوضع الطبيعي الذي كانتا عليه قبل أن تتم القراءة عليها 0 
أما فحص قاع العين فقد كان طبيعيا قبل وأثناء وبعد القراءة عليها وصدق الله تعالى حيث قال في محكم كتابه : ( وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنْ الْقُرْءانِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ ) ( سورة الإسراء – الآية 82 ) 0 وقال : ( وَمَا أُوتِيتُمْ مِنْ الْعِلْمِ إِلا قَلِيلا ) ( سورة الإسراء – الآية 85 ) 0 

وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 0

كتبه أبو الليث – الدكتور نبيل بن سليم ماء البارد - استشاري جراحة المخ والأعصاب والعمود الفقري ) ( العلاج القرآني والطبي من الصرع الجني والعضوي - ص 98 - 100 ) 0 

أما بخصوص سؤالك الثاني حول ( إمكانية التزاوج بين الإنس والجن ) فالظاهر أن التناكح بين الجن والإنس بالرغم مما بينهما من الاختلاف ، أمر ممكن عقلا ، بل هو الواقع ، وقد اختلف العلماء في هذه المسألة ، فمنهم من رأى إمكانية ذلك ، ومنهم من رأى المنع ، والراجح إمكانية حدوث ذلك في نطاق محدود ، بل هو نادر الحدوث والله أعلم 0 

وقد قال بهذا الرأي جماعة من العلماء منهم : مجاهد والأعمش ، وهو أحد الروايتين عن الحسن وقتادة ، وبه قال جماعة من الحنابلة والحنفية ، والإمام مالك وغيرهم ( الفتاوى الحديثية للهيثمي – 68 ، 69 ) 0 

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - وقد يتناكح الإنس والجن 000 وهذا كثير معروف ، وقد ذكر العلماء ذلك وتكلموا عنه ، وكره أكثر العلماء مناكحة الجن 0 وهذا يكون وهو كثير أو الأكثر عن بغض ومجازاة ) ( مجموع الفتاوى – 19 / 39 ) 0 

وذهب بعض علماء التفسير لإمكانية حدوث ذلك كالطبري ، والألوسي ، والفخر الرازي ، وابن الجوزي 0 

قال الشبلي – رحمه الله - : ( هذا وقد سئل أنس بن مالك - رضي الله عنه - عن مناكحة الجن ، فقال : ما أرى بذلك بأسا في الدين ، ولكن أكره إذا وجدت امرأة حامل قيل لها : من زوجك ؟ قالت : من الجن فيكثر الفساد في الإسلام ) ( غرائب وعجائب الجن – ص 86 ) 0

وقد ذكر جلال الدين السيوطي كثير من المسائل المشكلة لحصول التناكح بين الإنس والجن ، ومن أراد الاستزاده فليرجع إلى كتابي ( القول المعين في مرتكزات معالجي الصرع والسحر والعين – ص 222 ، 236 ) 0 

قال صاحبا فتح الحق المبين الدكتور عبدالله الطيار والشيخ سامي المبارك – ص 29 : ( والذي نراه أن هذه المسألة نادرة الوقوع إن لم تكن ممتنعة ، وحتى لو وقعت فقد تكون بغير اختيار ، وإلا لو فتح الباب لترتب عليه مفاسد عظيمة لا يعلم مداها إلا الله ، فسد الباب من باب سد الذرائع ، وحسم باب الشر والفتنة 00 والله المستعان 0 وقد علق سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز – رحمه الله - على ذلك قائلا : " هذا هو الصواب ولا يجوز لأسباب كثيرة " ) 0

قلت : وهذا هو الصواب في هذه المسألة ، حيث أن المفاسد التي قد تترتب عن المناكحة أو التزاوج أو نشر ذلك بين الناس مفاسد عظيمة لا يعلم مداها وضررها إلا الله ، وكذلك وقوع بعض الأمور المشكلة من جراء حصول ذلك الأمر ، كما أشار جلال الدين السيوطي نقلاً عن قاضي القضاة شرف الدين البارزي - رحمه الله - ، والله تعالى أعلم 0

واعتذر أختي الفاضلة ( المجاهدة ) عن التأخير في الإجابة عن السؤال ، حيث أنني كنت في إجازتي السنوية ، راجياً من الله العلي القدير أن أكون قد وفقت على إجابة أسئلتك المقررة ، سائلاً المولى عز وجل أن يمن عليك بالعفو والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة هذا والله تعالى أعلم
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*السوال الثاني 
*لقاء مع فضيلة الشيخ حمد المسعود حول حالات السحر والمس والعين فقد سألنا فضيلته عن عملية التزاوج بين الجن والإنس هل يتم بينهم؟

*نعم لكن ليس في رغبة الأنس فالجنية هي التي تجبر الإنس على الزواج فالإنسي ينقاد لها مكرهاً ففي لحظة الجماع يتخيلها على هيئة امرأة لأنه لا يستطيع أن يراها بهيئتها لأنه من قال أني رأيت جني فقد كذب كما قال سماحة الشيخ ابن باز(رحمه الله).

رؤية الجن
*وعن رؤية الجن على هيئتهم الطبيعية قال الشيخ المسعود:
(من قال أني رأيت جنياً على حقيقته فقد كذب وكذب القرآن)‘فالله عز وجل يقول{إنه يراكم هو وقبيله من حيث لا ترونهم}‘ وغالباً ما يتشكلون على هيئة حيات وقطط وكلاب وحمير امرأة ولكنها لا تكون صورة حسنة فأنا قد وقت على حالتي جماع وكان خصر المرأة نخيل جداً والوجه ممتد فهي تحاول أن تتكيف ولكن لا تستطيع وتكون الصورة بشعة.

الإنجاب من الجن


*ومن القصص التي تتوارى عن الإنجاب من الجن والعكس ومدى حقيقتها أشار فضيلته:
ليس صحيح ولابد من التثبت من ذلك فلا فأنا ولا انتم اعزائي اعضاء منبر مريخاب اون لاين أنه من يقول  له عيال جنية وهذا غير صحيح ولابد من التثبت من ذلك لأنها من الشواذ فربما يكون للشخص هذا علاقة قوية بالشيطاين فإذا انتشرت وأستفاضت عليها شي من الأدلة الحسية ليست معنوية ومجرد حادثه واحده وهذه من الغرائب ودائما الغرائب تنتشر وكما يقولون (خالف تعرف). وكلما ينكر العقل تنكره العين والعكس صحيح 
 هنا ينتهي باب الجن وغداً 
نتحدث عن الشيطان 

ونترك  الساعات القادمه للمناقشه والاستفثار عن عالم الجن 

*

----------


## ابولين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نعوذ بالله من شياطين الانس والجن


بس دايراعرف صور الشياطين  دي الالطقتها منو وكيف
ههههههه
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*أعوذ  بالله  من  الشيطان   الرجيم   اللهم   احفظنا  شيطان  الانس  والجن
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبده

*لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو علي كل شئ قدير
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الاخوان والاحبه امام وابولين وابواحمد وحمد عبده اعذنا الله وايكم وكل المسلمين وحفظنا من الجن والمردة والشياطين 
اما اخي ابولين ليس هناك صور للجن او لانه كما اشرنا نحن لا نستطيع رويتهم وهم يرونا  لقوله عز وجل {إنه يراكم هو وقبيله من حيث لا ترونهم} 
اما الصور التي جلبناها هنا قاموا بها حسب التقريب للوصف الذي وصفهم به الكتاب والسنه وحسب روية الاشخاص العدولين 
ولكن لك ان تعلم اخي ابولين ان الجن صورهم بشعه جداً جداً 
ومن هنا يجب ان نحمد الله علي انه احسن خلقنا وجعلنا علي ابهي صوره فالحمدلله عدد ما احصي وخلق 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الاخوان والاحبه امام وابولين وابواحمد وحمد عبده اعذنا الله وايكم وكل المسلمين وحفظنا من الجن والمردة والشياطين 
اما اخي ابولين ليس هناك صور للجن او لانه كما اشرنا نحن لا نستطيع رويتهم وهم يرونا  لقوله عز وجل {إنه يراكم هو وقبيله من حيث لا ترونهم} 
اما الصور التي جلبناها هنا قاموا بها حسب التقريب للوصف الذي وصفهم به الكتاب والسنه وحسب روية الاشخاص العدولين 
ولكن لك ان تعلم اخي ابولين ان الجن صورهم بشعه جداً جداً 
ومن هنا يجب ان نحمد الله علي انه احسن خلقنا وجعلنا علي ابهي صوره فالحمدلله عدد ما احصي وخلق 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الفصل الثاني موت الجن 
وهنا نورد الموضوع في شكل اسئله علها تكون اكثر فائده 
لسؤال : ما مصيرالقرين والكتبة في حالة موت الشخص الموكلين به ؟
الجواب : الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فإن هذا الموضوع مما لا يمكن الجزم فيه بشيء إلا إذا وجد نصيدل عليه، لأنه متعلق بأمور الغيب التي لا تثبت إلا بالوحي، والظاهر أن القرين والكتبة بعد موت الإنسان يذهبون حيث شاء الله.
وقد ذكر بعض أهل العلم أن الملكين الذين كان صاحبهما مؤمنا يجلسان عند قبره يستغفران له ويذكران الله ويكتب ذلك للميت.
وذكر بعضهم احتمال أنهم يكلفون بشخص آخر، ولا نعلم شيئا يفيدصحة شيء من هذا، وبالتالي، فإن الأولى هو التوقف حتى نجد دليلا من نصوص الوحي.
السؤال : ما معنى هذه الآية /ومن يعش عن ذكر الرحمن نقيض له شيطانا فهو له قرين/ سوره الزخرف الآيه36

الجواب : الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فمعنى الآية الكريمة أن من يعرض عن ذكر اللهتعالى يجعل الله له شيطانا يلازمه، قال الإمام القرطبي في تفسيره: وهذهالآية تتصل بقوله أول السورة: [أَفَنَضْرِبُ عَنْكُمُ الذِّكْرَ صَفْحاً] (الزخرف: 5). أي نواصل لكم الذكر، فمنيعش عن ذلك الذكر بالإعراض عنه إلى أقاويل المضلين وأباطيلهم نقيض له شيطانا، أي نسبب له شيطانا جزاءً له على كفره، فهو له قرين: قيل في الدنيا، يمنعه من الحلال ويبعثه على الحرام، وينهاه عن الطاعة ويأمره بالمعصية، وهو معنى قول ابن عباس،وقيل في الآخرة إذا قام من قبره، وفي الخبر أنالكافر إذا خرج من قبره يشفع بشيطان لا يزال معه حتى يدخلا النار، وأن المؤمن يشفعبملك حتى يقضي الله بين خلقه، ذكره المهدوي، وقال القشيري: والصحيح فهو له قرين في الدنيا والآخرة.
لسؤال : هل النفس الأمارة بالسوء هو الإنسان نفسه أم هو قرين الجن الذي يصحب كل إنسان أم ماذا؟
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أمابعد: فالنفس الأمارة بالسوء هي نفس الإنسان التي بين جنبيه، وليس قرينه، فالقرين شيطان وله نفس خبيثة. قال تعالى ( وَمَنْ يَعْشُ عَنْ ذِكْرِ الرَّحْمَنِ نُقَيِّضْلَهُ شَيْطَاناً فَهُوَ لَهُ قَرِينٌ ) [الزخرف:36]. 


هل الجن يعاونون الإنس على بعض الأشياء


سؤال:ما الفرق بين الشيطان والجن ، وهل الشيطان يتناسل من ذكر وأنثى ؟ وهل الشيطان يتعامل مع الإنسان بأن يخدمه مقابل عصيان الإنسان لربه ؟ وهل هناك جن مسلمون يخدمون المسلمين كخدمتهم لسيدنا سليمان عليه السلام ؟ وإذا كان الشيطان أو الجن باستطاعته خدمة الإنسان فلماذا لا يساعد المسلمون من الجن المسلمين من الإنس في حربهم مع الكفار ، ونقل أسرارهم ونصرة الإسلام ؟ ولماذا لا يساعد الكفار منهم الكفار من الإنس بأي شكل من الأشكال ؟ وهل حصلت أمثلة في زمن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وإذا كان يوجد كتاب فيهمثل هذه المسائل دلوني عليه حتى أستطيع أن أنجو من شر الشياطين ، نجاني الله وإياكم من شرورهم . 

الجواب:

الحمد لله

الشياطين من الجن ، وهم المتمردون منهم وأشرارهم كما أن شياطين الإنس هم متمردو الإنس وأشرارهم ، فالجن كالإنس منهم شياطين وهم متمردوهم وأشرارهم من الكفرة والفسقة وفيهم المسلمون من الأخيار الطيبين كما في الإنس الأخيار الطيبون ، قال تعالى : ( وكذلك جعلنا لكل نبي عدواً شياطين الإنس والجن يوحي بعضهم إلى بعض زخرف القول غروراً ولو شاء ربك ما فعلوه فذرهم وما يفترون ) والشيطان هو أبو الجن عند جمع من أهل العلم ، وهو الذي عصى ربه واستكبر عن السجود لآدم ، فطرده الله وأبعده . 

وقال آخرون من أهل العلم : إن الشيطان من طائفة من الملائكة يقال لهم ( الجن ) استكبر عن السجود فطرده الله وأبعده ، وصار قائداً لكل شر وخبيث ، وكل كافر وظالم ، وكل إنسان معه شيطان ومعه ملك ، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ما منكم من أحد إلا ومعه قرينه من الجن وقرينه من الملائكة ) قالوا : وأنت يا رسول الله ؟ قال : ( وأنا إلا أن الله أعانني عليه فأسلم ) وأخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الشيطان يملي على الإنسان الشر يدعوه إلى الشر وله لمة في قلبه وله اطلاع بتقدير الله على ما يريده العبد وينويه من أعمال الشر والخير ، والملك كذلك له لمة بقلبه يملي عليه الخير ويدعوه إلى الخير فهذه أشياء مكنهم الله منها : أي مكن القرينين القرين من الجن والقرين من الملائكة ، وحتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معه شيطان وهو القرين من الجن كما تقدم وهو الحديث بذلك قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ما منكم من أحد إلا ومعه قرينه من الملائكة ومن الجن ) قالوا : وأنت يا رسول الله ، قال : ( وأنا إلا أن الله أعانني عليه فأسلم ، فلا يأمرني إلا بخير ) ، 

والمقصود أن كل إنسان معه قرين من الملائكة وقرين من الشياطين ، فالمؤمن يقهر شيطانه بطاعة الله والاستقامة على دينه ، ويذل شيطانه حتى يكون ضعيفاً لا يستطيع أن يمنع المؤمن من الخير ولا أن يوقعه في الشر إلا ما شاء الله ، والعاصي بمعاصيه وسيئاته يعين شيطانه حتى يقوى على مساعدته على الباطل ، وتشجيعه على الباطل ، وعلى تثبيطه عن الخير . 


فعلى المؤمن أن يتقي الله وأن يحرص على جهاد شيطانه بطاعة الله ورسوله والتعوذ بالله من الشيطان ، وعلى أن يحرص في مساعدة ملكه على طاعة الله ورسوله والقيام بأوامر الله سبحانه وتعالى والمسلمون يعينون إخوانهم من الجن على طاعة الله ورسوله كالإنس وقد يعينهم الإنس في بعض المسائل وإن لم يعلم بذلك الإنس ، فقد يعينونهم على طاعة الله ورسوله بالتعليم والتذكير مع الإنس وقد يحضر الجن دروس الإنس في المساجد وغيرها فيستفيدون من ذلك .

وقد يسمع الإنس منهم بعض الشيء الذي ينفعهم ، وقد يوقظونهم للصلاة ، وقد ينبهونهم على أشياء تنفعهم وعن أشياء تضرهم . فكل هذا واقع وإن كانوا لا يتمثلون للناس . وقد يتمثل الجني لبعض الناس في دلالته على الخير أو في دلالته على الشر ، فقد يقع هذا ولكنه قليل ، والغالب أنهم لا يظهرون للإنسان وإن سمع صوتهم في بعض الأحيان يوقظونه للصلاة أو يخبرونه ببعض الأخبار . فالحاصل أن الجن من المؤمنين لهم مساعدة للمؤمنين وإن لم يعلم المؤمنون بذلك ، ويحبون لهم كل خير . 


وهكذا المؤمنون من الإنس يحبون لإخواهم المؤمنين من الجن كل خير ويسألون الله لهم الخير . وقد يحضرون الدروس ، ويحبون سماع القرآن والعلم كما تقدم فالمؤمنون من الجن يحضرون دروس الإنس ، في بعض الأحيان وفي بعض البلاد ، ويستفيدون من دروس الإنس ، كل هذا واقع ومعلوم . 

وقد صرح به كثير من أهل العلم ممن اتصل به الجن وسألوه عن بعض المسائل العلمية وأخبروه أنهم يحضرون دروسه ، كل هذا أمر معلوم والله المستعان ، وقد أخبر الله سبحانه عن سماع الجن للقرآن من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في آخر سورة الأحقاف حيث قال سبحانه : ( وإذ صرفنا إليك نفر من الجن يستمعون القرآن فلما حضروه قالوا أنصتوا فلما قضي ولوا إلى قومهم منذرين قالوا يا قومنا إنا سمعنا كتاباً أنزل من بعد موسى مصدقاً لما بين يديه يهدي إلى الحق وإلى طريق مستقيم )الجن/29-30 والآيتين بعدها وأنزل الله سبحانه في سورة مستقلة وهي سورة : ( قل أوحي إلي أنه استمع نفر من الجن فقالوا إنا سمعنا قرآناً عجباً ) السورة . الجن/1 . 


وهناك كتب كثيرة ألفت في هذا الباب ، وابن القيم رحمه الله في كتبه قد ذكر كثيراً من هذا وكذلك كتاب لبعض العلماء سماه ( المرجان في بيان أحكام الجان ) لمؤلفه الشبلي ، وهو كتاب مفيد وهناك كتب أخرى صنفت في هذا الباب ، وبإمكان الإنسان أن يلتمسها ويسأل عنها في المكتبات التجارية ، وبإمكانه أن يستفيد من كتب تفسير سورة الجن والآيات الأخرى من سورة الأحقاف وغيرها التي فيها أخبار الجن ، وبمراجعة التفاسير يستفيد الإنسان من ذلك ومما قاله المفسرون رحمهم الله في أخبار الجن وأشرارهم وأخيارهم .    

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الأول : لاإشكال فى أن المصاب سيشعر بنوع من الاحتضار بتسارع الأنفاس وسرعة فى ضربات القلب وتشنج شديد وهذا إذا مامات العارض وهو بكامل قوته .

أما إذا ضعف بسبب مرض أو غيره فقد ينتهى دون أعراض لاحتضاره !!! أو بأعراض بسيطة .


أما من مات بسبب رقية أو غيرها :


فينطبق عليه ماينطبق على الموت الطبيعى إذا ضعف أولاً وبالتدريج ثم انتهى فلا أعراض لانتهائه عادة وإذا انتهى دفعة واحدة فدليله الاختناق والصراخ والعويل والتقلب والتخبط وحرارة وزبد من الفم وبقية الأمور والسلوكيات العجيبة وهذا يعنى ضربة موجعة وبداية احتراق لجسده داخل جسد المصاب حتى ينتهى بانتهاء هذه الأعراض !!

على أن تكون هناك أعراض لضعفه كانتعاش فى حالة المريض وظهور بعض المؤشرات من بقع وغيرها .


وفى جميع الحالات دلالة انتهاء العارض بموت طبيعى أو غيره فإن علامة ذلك :

1 ) نقصان وزن المريض .

2 ) خفة الحركة .

3 ) وضوح الرؤية .

4 ) اختفاء الوساوس .

5 ) تحسن فى التركيز .

6 ) اختفاء النسيان والشرود .

7 ) الإقبال على الطاعات .

8 ) جريان الدم فى الوجه .

9 ) اختفاء الخيالات .

10 ) انشراح فى الصدر .

11 ) سهولة التنفس .

12 ) تعديل فى طريقة ونظام الأكل .

13 ) نوم مريح .

14 ) عدم التأثر بالمصابين .

وغير ذلك كثير !!


*

----------


## معتز المكى

*أعوز بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق



مشكور أحمر مكة على العرض المميز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب احمر مكه على المعلومات الهامة

اللهم احفظنا من وساوس الشيطان الرجيم يارب العالمين

*

----------


## نصرالدين أحمد محمد

*أعوذ بالله العظيم من الشيطان الرجيم ، اللهم أحفظنا وأحفظ أولادنا وجميع المسلمين المسافرين في برك وبحرك وجوك من شرور الشياطين ، آمين .
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ...

مشكور أخي الكريم علي المعلومات القيمة .. وجزاك الله خيراً .. ونسأل المولي عز وجل أن يقينا شرهم ...

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور يا حبيب

*

----------


## samawal

*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*القسم الاخير الشاطين
دائماً نسمع بهذة الكلمة الشياطين أو الشيطان ولكن كم عددهم وهل لهم أبناء و ما أسمائهم ؟؟؟

أول شي أذكر لكم بعض أسماء الشياطين 



خنزب 
الولهان 
الأجدع 
الأعور
الأجدع شيصبان 
ميطرون 
شمهروس 

بعض أسماء أبناء أبليس ووظائفهم ؟؟؟؟

هفاف: وظيفته إيذاء الناس وتخويفهم بالظهور لهم بهيئة حيوانات مخيفة.

زلنبور: موكّل على من في السوق بتزيين أفعالهم من اللغو والكذب والقسم الكاذب ومدح البضاعة لبيعها.

ولّها: للوسوسة في الطهارة وفي الصلاة.

أبيض: للوسوسة إلى الأنبياء ولإثارة الغضب.

ثبر: ليزين للمصاب بمصيبة خمش الوجه وشقّ الجيب ولطم الخد.

أعور: لتحريك الشهوات لدى الرجال والنساء ودفعهم للزنا.

داسم: لإثارة الفتن في البيت بين أهله.

مطرش: لإشاعة الأخبار الكاذبة.

دهّار: لإيذاء المؤمنين في النوم بواسطة الأحلام المرعبة والاحتلام مع النساء الأجنبيات.

تمريح: لإشغال وقت الناس عن أداء واجباتهم.

لاقيس: بنت إبليس التي علّمت نساء قوم لوط السحاق بعد أن اشتغل الرجال بالرجال منهم ، وما زالت 
وظيفتها إلى الآن إضلالهن بالسحاق.

مقلاص: لتزيين أمر القمار والمتقامرين ثم إيقاع العداوة والبغضاء بينهم.

اقبض: واجبه وضع البيض إذ يضع في اليوم ثلاثين بيضة، عشر في المشرق، وعشر في المغرب، 
وعشر في وسط الأرض، فيخرج من كل بيضة عدد من الشياطين والعفاريت والجان، وجميعها أعداء للإنسان
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*فتاوي بعض اهل العلم في وظائف الشياطين 

صحة بعض أسماء أبناء إبليس ووظائفهم


ما رأيكم في هذا الكلام ؟
بعض أسماء أبناء إبليس ووظائفهم :
هفاف: وظيفته إيذاء الناس وتخويفهم بالظهور لهم بهيئة حيوانات مخيفة.
زلنبور: موكّل على من في السوق بتزيين أفعالهم من اللغو والكذب والقسم الكاذب ومدح البضاعة لبيعها.
ولّها: للوسوسة في الطهارة وفي الصلاة.
أبيض: للوسوسة إلى الأنبياء ولإثارة الغضب.
ثبر: ليزين للمصاب بمصيبة خمش الوجه وشقّ الجيب ولطم الخد.
أعور: لتحريك الشهوات لدى الرجال والنساء ودفعهم للزنا.
داسم: لإثارة الفتن في البيت بين أهله.
مطرش: لإشاعة الأخبار الكاذبة.
دهّار: لإيذاء المؤمنين في النوم بواسطة الأحلام المرعبة والاحتلام مع النساء الأجنبيات.
تمريح: لإشغال وقت الناس عن أداء واجباتهم.
لاقيس: بنت إبليس التي علّمت نساء قوم لوط السحاق بعد أن اشتغل الرجال بالرجال منهم ، وما زالت وظيفتها إلى الآن إضلالهن بالسحاق.
مقلاص: لتزيين أمر القمار والمتقامرين ثم إيقاع العداوة والبغضاء بينهم.
اقبض: واجبه وضع البيض إذ يضع في اليوم ثلاثين بيضة، عشر في المشرق، وعشر في المغرب، وعشر في وسط الأرض، فيخرج من كل بيضة عدد من الشياطين والعفاريت والجان، وجميعها أعداء للإنسان
جزاكم الله خير


الجواب :

هذا من الترف العلمي ، ومن الفراغ !
وهو دالّ على جهل من اشتغل بمثل هذا ، لأنه اشتغل بما لا فائدة فيه عما فيه فائدة .
فإن أهل العلم يَذكرون أوصاف جُند إبليس ، لأن الوصف أهم من الاسم !
ولذا قال الإمام البخاري : باب صفة إبليس وجنوده .

كما أن هذا الترف قديم !

روى الحافظ يعقوب بن سُفيان ( ت 277 هـ ) من طريق الإمام الأعمش قال أتى الشَّعْبِيَّ رجلٌ فقال : ما اسم امرأة إبليس ؟! فقال : إن ذاك لعرس ما شهدته !
ومِن طريقه رواه الحافظ ابن عساكر في تاريخ مدينة دمشق .

وروى ابن عساكر من طريق عامر الرازي أن حَمَّالاً مَرّ يحمل دِنا من خَلّ ، فَمَرَّ بالشعبي ، فقال : يا أبا عمرو ما كان عرس إبليس ؟ قال : تلك وليمة لم أشهدها ! قال : فما تقول في أكل الذُّبّان ؟ قال : إن اشتهيتَه فَكُلْه !

فمثل هذا الترف ، والسؤال عما لا يضرّ الجهل بِه ، وترك ما يضرّ الجهل به جوابه مثل جواب الإمام الشعبي
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ربط العلم بالدين 
يسنده المنطق في الحديث التالي 
حديث الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي يقول فيه : 
( إذا سمعتم أصوات الديكه فسلوا الله من فضله فإنها رأت ملكا وإذا 
سمعتم نهيق الحمير فتعوذوا بالله من الشيطان فإنها رأت شيطانا ) .. 





كم سمعنا هذا الحديث .. ولم نقف عنده.. 
و لم نتوقع انه يحمل في طياته اكتشافا علميا .. 
ابهر العالم عند اكتشافه .. 

أن قدره الجهاز البصري للإنسان محدودة .. 
وتختلف عن القدرة البصرية للحمير .. 
والتي بدورها تختلف في قدرتها عن القدرة البصرية للديكه .. 
وبالتالي فإن قدره البصر لدى الانسان محدود لا ترى ما تحت الاشعه الحمراء .. 
ولا ما فوق الاشعه البنفسجية .. 
لكن قدره الديكه والحمير تتعدى ذلك .. 




والسؤال هنا .. 
كيف يرى الحمار والديك الجن والملائكة ؟ 


أن الحمير ترى الأشعة الحمراء والشيطان وهو من الجان خلق من نار 
أي من الاشعه تحت لحمراء .. 
لذلك ترى الحمير الجن ولا ترى الملائكة .. 

أما الديكة فترى الأشعة البنفسجية والملائكة مخلوقة من نور 
أي من الأشعة البنفسجية .. 
لذلك تراها الديكة .. 

وهذا يفسر لنا لماذا تهرب الشياطين عند ذكر الله .. 
والسبب هو لأن الملائكة تحضر إلى المكان الذي 
يذكر فيه الله فتهرب الشياطين .. 

لماذا تهرب الشياطين عند وجود الملائكة ؟ 
الجواب لأن الشياطين تتضرر من رؤية نور الملائكة .. 

بمعنى أخر .. 
إذا إجتمعت الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية والأشعة الحمراء في مكان .. 
فإن الأشعة الحمراء تتلاشى ..
*

----------

